# WOC-Our Pick l/s (Trend F/W) Ideas?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got So This Season l/g, Faultlessly F/W l/s, and Our Pick l/s just this afternoon! 

 *VERY ENTHUSED* Woot, woot for Give Back to Mac!

 But, but, but--Our Pick l/s is _sort of_ a problem child.
 I'm an NC50 and I'm trying to think of colors that would be complimentary w/it.

 I was wondering if anyone had played with it longer and had ideas already?

 So far I've tried So This Season l/g and lil' of Fierce and Fabulous l/g (Style Warrior) and it was a pretty mauve.

 Then I just tried Astral l/s (Neo Sci Fi) which is an A+ for a wearable disappearing act!

 Additional input anyone?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Our Pick made me look like Night of the Living Dead and I am NC45....so I have no good advice on how to wear it


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I just got So This Season l/g, Faultlessly F/W l/s, and Our Pick l/s just this afternoon! 

*VERY ENTHUSED* Woot, woot for Give Back to Mac!

But, but, but--Our Pick l/s is sort of a problem child.
I'm an NC50 and I'm trying to think of colors that would be complimentary w/it.

I was wondering if anyone had played with it longer and had ideas already?

So far I've tried So This Season l/g and lil' of Fierce and Fabulous l/g (Style Warrior) and it was a pretty mauve.

Then I just tried Astral l/s (Neo Sci Fi) which is an A+ for a wearable disappearing act!

Additional input anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried this on the other day and was able to make it work.  I didnt have a chance to experiment with different glosses on top.  I used only Runway Fave l/g.

I was able to warm it up and over come the "dead" look by using Cork liner on top of the lipstick.  I was able to blend it in to darken it to my liking around the edges without creating a harsh line.  Hope that makes sense.

I'm sure I'll love it more once I get it home and can try it with some other lipglosses that can "brighten" or "warm" it up more

I'm NC44


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 23, 2009)

When I swatched this it pulled plum/purple so maybe something in that color family will work.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 24, 2009)

I went back to MAC again today and this was one I tried on again.  This time I used *She's a Star* lipglass LE on top and it was very nice. (similar to Instant Gold)

I also tried it with *Underage* and *Love Nectar*.  Underage made it whitish and yucky.  But Love Nectar was very nice.  Quite yummy actually.

I'm actually really really liking the lipstick now.  It just needs a hot lipgloss on top to make it come to life!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't wait for the day MAC pushes out a lip erase just for WOC. That's why I got this l/s-for an editorial kind of look.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with Tish I tried our pick and looked DEAD AS HELL!!! LOL... but I did get the TONE GREY quad it's pretty...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm wearing it with Naked Space l/g now. It seems as long as I use a light hand it's alright. And adding a warm blush and highlight to the cheeks is pretty awesome. Raizin + Spaced Out=Killer! Spaced Out=the murder weapon!


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok I have another suggestion for *Our Pick* lipstick

I've worn it a few times with Cork liner (of course) and *Young Thing* lipglass.  Makes a nice nude.  

Overall though since *Our Pick* is kind of a taupey color so I think its not a throw on and go color.  Each time I've worn it I had to make sure I had a nice blush or bronzer on to brighten my face


----------

